# That Wouldn't Happen If...



## Marauder06 (May 23, 2012)

... you allowed your people the means to feed themselves.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...three-people-found-guilty-of-cannibalism.html

North Korea executes three found guilty of cannibalism.


----------



## Brill (May 23, 2012)

I guess those three will be the butt of all jokes now?


----------



## Dame (May 23, 2012)

lindy said:


> I guess those three will be the butt of all jokes now?


Too soon.;)


----------

